# Mapping Loraine OH area



## walleye.bill (Jan 3, 2017)

We'll be heading to Erie for the first time next year and heading out of Loraine. Wondering what the best maps are for the area? Lakemaster or Navionics?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

it all depends on what fishfinder you have, if you have humminbirds then lakemaster is about your only choice. with lowrance you have a lot more choices. hard to beat navionics with all the updates. here you can see what it looks like. click on the round buttons on the left bottom corner to see the difference . navionics and sonar charts are the choices. zoom in on lorain then click sonar chart. http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#[email protected]&key=gxl|Fx{~sN


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

They also give you a year of daily updates which with the sonarcharts live and sonarlogging their maps are constantly being updated and accuracy continues to increase with public sonar input.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

rockytop said:


> it all depends on what fishfinder you have, if you have humminbirds then lakemaster is about your only choice. with lowrance you have a lot more choices. hard to beat navionics with all the updates. here you can see what it looks like. click on the round buttons on the left bottom corner to see the difference . navionics and sonar charts are the choices. zoom in on lorain then click sonar chart. http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#[email protected]&key=gxl|Fx{~sN


You can run Navionics in the Hummingbirds also. I have units with dual slots and run both Navionics and Lakemaster. If you have an iPilot trollingmotor you'll need the Lakemaster charts to be able to use the link features. When I'm not using the link I use the Navionics charts. They do have better detail and like mentioned above you can get updates, daily if you wish.


----------

